# Need Help Engine issues with my cub cadet model slt 1554



## jap (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not use to working on small engines and my 2005 Cub Cadet model SLT 1554 is blowing oil through the breather separator. It needs a new Breather separator, but if I replace that will it fix the issue? Is it normal for oil to be in the cylinder head? 
Thanks


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Would help if you said which engine was in this machine.


----------



## Powerwagon896 (Sep 5, 2011)

jap said:


> I'm not use to working on small engines and my 2005 Cub Cadet model SLT 1554 is blowing oil through the breather separator. It needs a new Breather separator, but if I replace that will it fix the issue? Is it normal for oil to be in the cylinder head?
> Thanks


If it's a 27HP Kohler Courage you should feel lucky. Mine threw a rod during the 2nd season.


I had to wait several weeeks while Kohler determined that it was a warrantee issue.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

You may have solved your problem by now, but no one answered your questions. Oil does get into the valve covers. That lubricates the rocker arms. I assume you have a Kohler Command engine. If the breather separator is bad, it might blow oil. Also, check the rubber grommet that seals where it fits into the valve cover. Check the o-ring on the dipstick. Any air leak into the engine could cause oil to blow out the breather. If the engine is overfull of oil, it will leak. Driving on a steep hill with the right side down might do that, too.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You might want to check the oil for having fuel in it,also.If the carb sticks,and allows fuel into the crankcase,it will blow oil .Pull the dipstick,and hold a match/lighter under it.If it flares,and burns more than 1-2 seconds,it has fuel in it,and you'll need to change the oil.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey jap....did you get this figured out?I came across something that might help ya if you still need help.Let me know.jc


----------

